# Asus PA238Q LED?



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi All,

Am planning to get this ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Display- ASUS PA238Q

Asus PA238Q 23" LED display today noon. Are there any last minute considerations that I should be looking at ?

I see that this is a full hd 1920 x 1080 monitor. Is this supposed to be its native resolution ? What would be the least resolution that I can use this panel at for games ?

Just worried as my gpu (6850) is not playing COD:black ops at 1024 x 768 resolution smoothly on my 17" CRT . would the gameplay be even more worse on this asus panel then?

Thanks !

No replies? oh com on


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

Whats the price in your area? You should have a look at Benq G2220Hd.
Although its not Led, its a great monitor.

Well getting a new monitor doesnt improve gaming performance. Black ops is very processor hungry. And there is a high chance that when you run it at 1080p it may further slow down.
Post full config.


----------



## robotsmani (Oct 2, 2011)

I have this monitor. great in colors. It is a IPS panel and having 6ms. For gaming better go for TN panel which is cheaper than this.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Whats the price in your area? You should have a look at Benq G2220Hd.
> Although its not Led, its a great monitor.
> 
> Well getting a new monitor doesnt improve gaming performance. Black ops is very processor hungry. And there is a high chance that when you run it at 1080p it may further slow down.
> Post full config.



hi, thanks for responding..
I did not expect greater performance in games by getting this monitor, but did not want the performance to get bad !
My proc is an amd pII x4 955 ..which i believe is not that bad a cpu ?
got the 6850 /w a 4 gig ram .. 
shouldn't this config run black ops @ 1024 x 768 'smoothly' ?

the Benq G2220Hd - hmmm.. its an inch lesser in size than the pa238q .. + is it an IPS ?
Price in my place for this asus thing is around 16.7 k..



robotsmani said:


> I have this monitor. great in colors. It is a IPS panel and having 6ms. For gaming better go for TN panel which is cheaper than this.



Which city are you from and for how much did u get it mani ?

Well, I specially choose the monitor cuz it was an IPS.. cuz i need wide viewing angles when watching movies..

Is this monitor that very bad on games ? All possible reviews that I read on this monitor, no -ve's were mentioned with respect lags/shadows on games.. 
P.S : Im not a professional gamer...


----------



## robotsmani (Oct 2, 2011)

> Which city are you from and for how much did u get it mani ?
> 
> Well, I specially choose the monitor cuz it was an IPS.. cuz i need wide viewing angles when watching movies..
> 
> ...



Well..i am also not a big gamer. i have not played any games yet. but it is not lagging.

I bought it for my photography need. of-course it is having great color and good viewing angle

I am from bangalore. i got this for 15.2+tax.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 2, 2011)

can u pls. post some pics of this with display on it ?


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 12, 2011)

_________________

Finally, my monitor arrived today !!! Its simply aweeeeesome !

Initially was worried with a shaky display as in a low refresh rate.. but then found out the VGA connector to be the culprit..

I've now connected it to the display port 

only thing that i'll have to worry about is playing games at the resolution of 1920 x 1080 henceforth...


----------



## robotsmani (Oct 12, 2011)

congratz bro.....


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 12, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Finally, my monitor arrived today !!! Its simply aweeeeesome !



Congrats... Where u bought it from? how much?


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Got it from my local dealer.. 17k


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Oct 17, 2011)

I see a bright white light/spot/area at the bottom right corner of the screen, when you align your eyes with the white coloured POWER ON button..this is visible when on a black background..

Are you experiencing the same ? I hope this is not a defect or something...


----------

